# Broth made from roasted smoked ham.



## dianabell (Mar 30, 2008)

I roasted a smoked ham this weekend and then sliced it into family sized portions and froze it.  After reading lately about not throwing away chicken carcasses and beef bones, I made chicken and beef broth last weekend.

I looked at the big bone with the joint in the middle and the toasty morsels left over and fat, I thought I wonder if that would make a nice broth?  So I roasted the bone, etc. with some onions and put it in the pressure cooker with some cloves for an hour.  It looks and smells good.

I never heard of anyone doing this before.  I just did it on a whim but don't know what to do with it now.  What could I use it for?  Is there a ham sauce recipe or something I could use it for?  Should I reduce it or leave as is?

Any ideas appreciated.

Diane


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 30, 2008)

First thought is make bean soup, second thought is smoky mac and cheese, 3 thought use it to cook collard greens, spinach all green leafy vegies,  smoky tomato soup
experiment use your imagination


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

Cook red beans in the broth along with onion, bell pepper, garlic, bay leaf etc then Add back any ham scraps, maybe some sausage toward the end of cooking. Serve the beans, meats and juices over rice.......Red beans and rice. I enjoyed some today!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 31, 2008)

A cross between Uncle Bob and Dave - use it to simmer your greens, or use it to cook your beans (red beans, black eye peas, split peas). That is exactly why I save bones and scraps - stock to cook bean or greens.


----------



## dianabell (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  You've all given me good ideas.  

Diane


----------



## trids (Aug 7, 2008)

Or you could just empty a pack of dried split peas into it and make pea soup. 

I usually use an entire smoked eisbein (pork knuckle), cos my dad loves the meaty chewy bits .. aside from the quantity of meat, your broth  sounds  similar.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 7, 2008)

to address the other part of the Q.

Alot of people dont make a pork stock/broth becuase of alot of religous and personel preferences to not eating pork.


----------



## QSis (Aug 7, 2008)

trids said:


> Or you could just empty a pack of dried split peas into it and make pea soup.
> 
> I usually use an entire smoked eisbein (pork knuckle), cos my dad loves the meaty chewy bits .. aside from the quantity of meat, your broth sounds similar.


 
This is what I do - either make the pea soup immediately, or I make the broth, freeze it and use it later for pea soup.  Incredible flavor!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> to address the other part of the Q.
> 
> Alot of people dont make a pork stock/broth becuase of alot of religous and personel preferences to not eating pork.



Not sure what part that addresses but apparently it doesn't apply here.  

I know buckytom has a split pea soup recipe.  Smoky mac and cheese sounds awesome, along with the greens AND red beans/rice/sausage.  

I can already see you don't have enough ham broth!


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 7, 2008)

*I love New England boiled dinner made with smoked ham, cabbage, potatoes and carrots. I never throw out the broth because it has a flavor that is out of this world. I use this for soups like split pea, vegetable, ham and bean etc. and to flavor some veggies like boiiled cabbage, carrots, green beans, boiled red skin potatoes, etc. I make sure to skim the fat off the top although not all of it since the fat has most of the flavor. Save the fat in a container and freeze. You can use a tablespoon of this fat to saute vegetables and home fries. Use your imagination. This is really good stuff. *


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 7, 2008)

dianabell;577003I never heard of anyone doing this before.  
 
 [/quote said:
			
		

> that part.


----------

